# [partitionnement] nouvelle installation (en cours)

## Llaqmataqui

Bonjour à tous,

j'aimerai installer une gentoo sur mon pc mais je pose quelques questions avant de franchir le pas.

Je ne sais pas trop quel partitionnement adapté.

J'ai un ordinateur portable qui me sert à développer des applications, faire de la bureautique et aller sur internet.

Dans toutes les docs que j'ai pu lire, la partition /boot est séparé. Pourquoi ? Est-ce nécessaire ?

Est-il nécessaire que je sépare d'autres dossiers (/usr par exemple) vu mon utilisation ?

Quelle taille me conseillez-vous pour ma partition /, et pour /usr s'il est judicieux de la séparer ?

Merci d'avance pour l'intérêt que vous porterez à mes interrogations.Last edited by Llaqmataqui on Thu Dec 30, 2010 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut et bienvenue,

Séparer /boot  s'est essentiellement pour des raisons de sécurité, à mon avis pas franchement utile dans le cadre de ton utilisation. 

Je te conseille 3 partitions :une partition / d'une taille de 30 Go (largement suffisante pour un desktop complet et contenir un /tmp suffisament grand pour faire de l'encodage, ou traiter des iso de DVD), une partition de swap égale à ta RAM (si tu mets ton pc en veille le contenu de ta RAM est vidée dans ta partition de swap, elle doit donc pouvoir tout contenir) , et une partition /home séparée faisant le reste de ton disque (histoire d'isoler le système de tes données et fichiers de conf des utilisateurs)

PS :peux tu modifier ton sujet pour qu'il correspondent au règles du forum ?

----------

## Llaqmataqui

Je comte faire un multiboot : gentoo, une autre distribution linux et windows.

Tu dis que la séparation de la partition /boot est nécessaire pour des raisons de sécurité, si je fais du multiboot suis-je dans ce cas là ?

----------

## gglaboussole

Alors en ce cas oui... si tu installes plusieurs linux fais  un /boot séparé  ( tu pourras ainsi même envisager des noyaux communs à tes distributions, car ils sont dans /boot)

50 Mo (c'est ce que j'ai) est largement suffisant

----------

## Llaqmataqui

N'y a t'il pas de risques d'incompatibilité en mettant des noyaux de distributions différentes dans la même partition /boot ?

Quel est le réel intérêt de séparer cette partition ?

Si les deux distributions ne gèrent pas la même version de grub, n'y a t'il pas de risques ?

----------

## gglaboussole

Évidemment chaque distribution patch ses kernels à sa sauce, donc partager ses noyaux peut poser parfois des  problèmes 

Avec un /boot séparé et partagé tu n'a besoin que d'un seul grub pour tous tes linux.

Dans ton grub.conf indiquera quel noyau utiliser avec quel root (le / gentoo ou le / ubuntu, etc...)

----------

## ghoti

 *Quote:*   

> Quel est le réel intérêt de séparer cette partition ? 

 

Juste quelques pistes de réflexion :

- /boot n'est finalement qu'un espace de stockage ! Comme tel, il ne génère pas d'incompatibilité mais il est évident que si on démarre un système avec un noyau qui ne lui est pas spécifiquement dédié on risque quelques surprises.

Du reste, on n'est pas à l'abri d'incompatibilités de cette sorte avec des /boot séparés !  :Wink:  (On a eu un cas de ce genre il n'y a pas si longtemps sur ce forum !)

- Grub ne peut lire qu'un nombre limité de filesystems (ext2 et ???). Cela exclu d'installer ses fichiers sur une partition formatée avec le dernier FS à la mode. On conservant /boot sur une petite partition ext2, on évite tout problème ...

- Comme l'a dit gglaboussole, un seul grub est nécessaire par machine (ou un seul lilo !). L'un des deux - Lilo ou Grub - est indispensable car ce sont pour l'instant les seuls bootloaders à pouvoir lancer directement un noyau Linux sur une architecture PC. 

Grub est totalement indépendant de Linux. Rien ici non plus n'oblige donc à l'intégrer dans une partition existante.

Une partition séparée peut aider à "formaliser" cette indépendance.

- On pourrait aussi dire que le système en cours de fonctionnement (n'importe lequel) n'est jamais concerné par le contenu de /boot. En dehors du paramétrage du démarrage, on n'y accède que lors de la création et l'installation d'un nouveau noyau. 

Puisqu'il n'est pas utilisé par un système en cours de fonctionnement, les principes de sécurité suggèrent de le protéger, par exemple, en le mettant sur une partition séparée qu'on ne monte qu'explicitement en cas de besoin. 

- Si tu as installé deux distribs et que ton /boot se trouve physiquement sur la partition racine de distrib1, lorsque tu voudras installer un nouveau noyau sur distrib2, tu seras obligé de "monter" la partition racine de distrib1 dans l'arborescence de distrib2.

Parfaitement faisable mais prise de tête garantie !

Ici aussi, une partition commune mais séparée pour /boot rend les choses bien plus claires.

Un gros piège tout de même (je tombe dedans régulièrement !  :Wink:   :Laughing:  ) : lorsqu'on crée un nouveau noyau, il ne faut pas oublier de monter la partition boot sur le répertoire /boot, faute de quoi, le nouveau noyau est en fait copié sur la partition racine ( ben oui, s'il n'est pas utilisé comme point de montage, le "répertoire /boot" n'est rien d'autre qu'un bête répertoire ordinaire !  :Wink:  )

----------

## guilc

La raison d'avoir un /boot séparé ET en début de disque est que le bios introduit certaines limitations qui par exemple, empêchent lilo de booter un kernel qui serait positionné au delà du 1023ème cylindre du disque.

Mais je crois (à vérifier) que cette limitation n'existe plus avec les bootloaders modernes.

----------

## Llaqmataqui

Tu dis que si je mets à jour le noyau de la distrib2, il faudra que je fasse un update-grub manuel donc dans la distrib1 pour que le nouveau noyau soit pris en compte, c'est bien ça ?

Imaginons que je ne sépare pas les partitions /boot et que j'ai deux distributions avec chacune leur partition /boot intégré dans leur partition / et que j'ai le grub de distrib1 sur le mbr et un second grub sur la partition / de distrib2.

Y a t'il des problèmes avec cette solution ? Avec cette solution si je mets à jour le noyau de distrib2 il apparaitra correctement dans son grub donc pas de soucis. Le seul "problème" qui n'en est pas un est qu'il y a deux grubs. C'est moins propre peut être. Mais je ne vois pas comment arriver au même résultat sans ces deux grubs. C'est à dire sans devoir à un moment donné faire un update-grub à la main dans distrib1.

----------

## gglaboussole

 *Llaqmataqui wrote:*   

> Tu dis que si je mets à jour le noyau de la distrib2, il faudra que je fasse un update-grub manuel donc dans la distrib1 pour que le nouveau noyau soit pris en compte, c'est bien ça ?
> 
> 

 

tu n'auras qu'un seul grub.conf dans le /boot commun à tes deux Systèmes, il te faudra modifier ce fichier pour y renseigner le chemin vers ton nouveau noyau, c'est tout.

Un seul MBR te conduit à grub qui va lire son grub.conf et te présenter les boot possibles...

Donc tu n'a à modifier qu'un grub.conf, que ce soit depuis la distib1 ou 2 puisque /boot est partagé

----------

## ghoti

@guilc : oui, il me semble que la limite des 1024 cylindres a sauté depuis longtemps (lilo-21.5 ? )  :Wink: 

@Llaqmataqui : update-grub ? C'est quoi cette bête ? (Désolé, je fais partie des ordinosauriens !  :Very Happy: )

Pour moi, l'install d'un nouveau noyau consiste en gros à le copier dans /boot et créer une nouvelle entrée dans /boot/grub/grub.conf. Point barre.

Cela peut donc se faire à partir de n'importe quel OS capable (de monter) et d'écrire dans le répertoire /boot.

Grub en tant que tel n'intervient même pas à ce niveau !

Du reste, avec 2 grub, tu te compliques la vie puisque, comme tu le dis toi-même, un seul peut figurer dans le mbr !

Avec tes deux /boot et tes deux grub, cela veut dire que tu devras obligatoirement créer une entrée dans le "grub mbr" qui fait un "chainloader" vers le second "grub /" qui a son tour va lancer le kernel de  la seconde distrib ...

Quand je te parlais de prise de tête !  :Wink: 

A mon avis, tu as probablement été déformé par lilo qui exigeait une réinstallation à chaque modif.

Avec grub, c'est différent : tu l'installes une seule fois par la méthode de ton choix en lui indiquant 1 seul /boot.

Ce grub gère à lui tout seul tous les OS du système.

A partir de là, il suffit de copier le noyau dans boot et de modifier le fichier de config, comme dit plus haut.

[Edit] Si ça peut t'aider à comprendre : vois plutôt grub un peu comme le bios : ce sont deux programmes autonomes qui n'ont rien à voir avec aucun système d'exploitation ...

----------

## jcTux

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Llaqmataqui : update-grub ? C'est quoi cette bête ? 
> 
> 

 

C'est une déformation due sans doute à une fameuse distribution que je ne cite pas  :Wink: 

----------

## Llaqmataqui

Bon pour conclure, voici ce que je compte mettre en place :

/boot sda1 (100mo ?)

swap sda2 (3go)

/ (gentoo : 30go)

/home (gentoo : 30go)

/ (debian : 20go)

/home (debian : 30go)

le reste en partage + windows

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Une dernière question : le fait d'avoir une partition dans une partition étendue influe t'il sur les performances ? Vaut-il mieux que je mette certaines partitions en primaire ?

P.S. : En effet, c'est une déformation que je tiens de mes débuts. Mais je suis là pour perdre ces habitudes   :Smile: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Oui pourquoi pas   :Smile:   même si 100 Mo pour une partoche de boot ça me parait gros.... bon après 30 Mo, 50 Mo, ou 100 Mo ça va pas changer grand chose sur la gestion de l'espace de  ton dur!

Pour te donner une idée une image de kernel ça fait entre 2 et 3 M... 

Honnêtement je pense qu'il n'y a aucune relation  entre la position de la partoche, ou le fait qu'elle soit primaire ou étendue et les performances... mais s'il y en a une je serai heureux de l'apprendre...

----------

## Llaqmataqui

Une dernière chose avant de me lancer dans l'aventure.

Il n'y a aucun problème avec mon partitionnement même si je préfère ne pas partager le /boot aux deux distributions. C'est à dire que pour la distribution2 le /boot sera dans sa partition racine.

J'aurais juste à rajouter une entrée dans grub pour la deuxième distribution, c'est bien cela ?

----------

## Ezka

Ben non, pour ta 2° distri il faudra utiliser la même partition /boot que pour la 1°, y coller ton kernel et ajouter l'entrée au menu.lst de grub =) ; d'où la notion du /boot séparé et partagé =)

Edit.

En fait grub s'installe sur le MBR de ton disque, quand tu l'installes là tu lui expliques où est sa partition "racine" (celle de Grub). Voit grub comme un pré-OS, le bios commence à charger l'amorce qui se trouve dans le MBR, une fois fait le bootloader (GRUB ou LILO) continue à charger son pré-système contenu dans la partition "racine-de-grub" qui correspond à la partition /boot de tes OS. Ensuite il te présente son menu.lst, et chargera le kernel que tu lui demandes =). Donc si tu as N OS sur un seul disque, tu n'as qu'un seul MBR et donc qu'un seul grub avec une seule partition "racine-de-grub"

NB : lilo je sais pas =D c joli lilo mais il faut l'installer à chaque fois que tu changes une entrée dans le menu de boot je crois ...

----------

## Llaqmataqui

Voici un exemple montrant que l'on peut très bien ne pas partager la partition /boot même si elle est séparée.

 *Quote:*   

> Par exemple pour pouvoir lancer debian squeeze installé dans la deuxième partiton du disque 1, il faudra modifier le fichier /etc/grub.d/40_custom dans la première distribution dont le grub est installé dans le mbr, et y ajouter :
> 
> menuentry “lancement squeeze” {
> 
> set root=(hd0,2)
> ...

 

----------

## ghoti

On n'a pas dit que c'était impossible.

Tu as demandé ce qu'on en pensait et on t'a répondu. Maintenant, le choix final t'appartient !  :Wink: 

Perso, je continue à penser qu'il n'y a aucun intérêt à compliquer les choses en dispersant les noyaux aux quatre coins de la machine.

Au fait, l'exemple que tu donnes, c'est du grub2, non ? Ce n'est pas considéré comme stable Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> On n'a pas dit que c'était impossible.
> 
> Tu as demandé ce qu'on en pensait et on t'a répondu. Maintenant, le choix final t'appartient ! 
> 
> Perso, je continue à penser qu'il n'y a aucun intérêt à compliquer les choses en dispersant les noyaux aux quatre coins de la machine.
> ...

 

Ca ne l'empeche pas de le faire booter.

Perso je ferais une partition boot avec des sous-répertoires par distrib pour ranger les kernels respectifs (et 100 Mo c'est bcp trop :p)

----------

## Ezka

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Perso je ferais une partition boot avec des sous-répertoires par distrib pour ranger les kernels respectifs (et 100 Mo c'est bcp trop :p)

 

C'est pas mal comme ça tu les retrouve facilement.

Perso mes partoches de /boot font dans les 128Mo minimum ... j'y met pas mal de choses (la conf du kernel, quelque fichiers de conf gentoo zippé, etc ...) et comme j'inclus dans les initrams lvm, busybox, ... et les screens-splash, c'est bien d'avoir un peu de place je peux avoir quelques kernels différents.  :Very Happy:  Quand tu prévois trop juste tes emmerdé par la suite ... et ce n'est pas 128Mo sur un disque qui te prive d'un espace indispensable.

----------

